# [Risolto] Ricorrente crash in nano

## GuN_jAcK

Ragazzi e´ la terza volta di seguito che mi accade quando faccio un´installazione di Gentoo. Una volta che passo a chrootare il sistema ed arrivare alla parte della configurazione dell´fstab ogni qualvolta che apro un qualsiasi file con nano, l´editor inevitabilmente mi crasha, costringendomi a killare da un´altra console l´applicazione. E´ capitato anche a voi?  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Piu che altro mi forza ad usare Vi (non e tanto per il programma a se ma mi rode che devo emergere un´altro editor -_-´)

----------

## gutter

Che stage stai usando? Puoi linkarmi cosa hai scaricato e da dove?

----------

## 102376

ho fatto 3 installazioni da stage 3 ma non mi è mai capitato nulla del genere!!!

ma scusa nano crasha in livecd o in gentoo "normale" :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Che stage stai usando? Puoi linkarmi cosa hai scaricato e da dove?

 

l´installazione e´ dallo stage 1 e la guida che seguo e quella disponibile sul sito di gentoo (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1)..questo problema lo ha dato anche ad un´altro mio amico... quindi deduco che sia buggato...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ho fatto 3 installazioni da stage 3 ma non mi è mai capitato nulla del genere!!!
> 
> ma scusa nano crasha in livecd o in gentoo "normale" 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Una volta che passo a chrootare il sistema ed arrivare alla parte della configurazione dell´fstab

 

nano mi comincia a crashare SOLO dopo aver chrootato il sistema http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap6 ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

se il problema lo hai esclusivamente dopo il chroot potresti provare ad impostare le impostazioni di compilazione con l'editor del livecd (che non ti crasha) e poi eseguire il chroot e provare a dare un 

```
emerge -e nano
```

domanda scontata: il sistema è un x86? io ho la versione 1.3.7 di nano e funziona benone.

----------

## randomaze

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> nano mi comincia a crashare SOLO dopo aver chrootato il sistema 

 

Il che mi farebbe pensare che stai cercando di usare uno stage per P4 su un AMD o viceversa....

Oltre a crashare da anche dei messaggi?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   nano mi comincia a crashare SOLO dopo aver chrootato il sistema  
> 
> Il che mi farebbe pensare che stai cercando di usare uno stage per P4 su un AMD o viceversa....
> 
> Oltre a crashare da anche dei messaggi?

 

l'installazione la faccio dallo stage 1 compilando tutto... e onestamente questo tipo di errore non lo farei -_-'

----------

## GuN_jAcK

risolto!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=160075

infatti era un bug... nano non bisogna essere ocmpilato con la flag debug...

----------

